# Blum hinge question



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I ordered Blum hinges online and they showed up without instructions. I"ve installed some before so I know I can make a template and with a little trial and error do an OK job.

But now I am stumped, On these hinges on the door end I am suppose to drill a 35mm hole and 2 8 mm holes (I think) On the 35mm hinge end there are 2 nylon/plastic round thinggy's with threads, these are held in place with Phillip head screws.

What is the proper procedure with the plastic parts.
JIm 0311


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jjrbus said:


> I ordered Blum hinges online and they showed up without instructions. I"ve installed some before so I know I can make a template and with a little trial and error do an OK job.
> 
> But now I am stumped, On these hinges on the door end I am suppose to drill a 35mm hole and 2 8 mm holes (I think) On the 35mm hinge end there are 2 nylon/plastic round thinggy's with threads, these are held in place with Phillip head screws.
> 
> ...


Those are set up for dowel mount hinges. They need a large hole for the cup, and two smaller holes for the dowels (they get pressed in). If you want you can make them easier to install by removing the dowels. Remove the screws and the plastic dowel comes off. That makes them screw on hinges.












 







.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

jjrbus said:


> I ordered Blum hinges online and they showed up without instructions. I"ve installed some before so I know I can make a template and with a little trial and error do an OK job.
> 
> But now I am stumped, On these hinges on the door end I am suppose to drill a 35mm hole and 2 8 mm holes (I think) On the 35mm hinge end there are 2 nylon/plastic round thinggy's with threads, these are held in place with Phillip head screws.
> 
> ...


 
The hinges you got were for automated insertion of the hinges into holes cut with a multi bit drill and jig. Discard the plastic inserts as previous poster said.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've used the press in inserts several time and I just put a blanket (at least doubled up) on the bench under the door face and use a small rubber mallet to tap them in. Never had a problem with several hundred installed. I have blum drill guide that after you drill the 35mm, you place the template over the hole and drill your 8mm to the set depth.








The top is the door side. The numbers on the orange stops are mm from the door edge to keep the smaller holes square to the door.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, always appreciated. JIm 0311

Me again. The plastic dowels are 8 mm, on the other hinge part that attaches to the cabinet there are a different type of screw, rather thick, coarse thread. Do these use a 5 mm hole?
JIm 0311


----------

